# صلاه تتلى في كل صباح جديد.



## مونيا (22 أكتوبر 2006)

تعال معي ها يومُ جديد قد بدأ.
يا يسوع,انت الذي قبلت ان تجسد الحب اللامتناهي,في حدود عائلة,وقرية وبلد,وفي روتينية مهنة بشريه,
تعال اسكن معي طوال هذا اليوم!فليحول حضورك في,يومي المتواضع,الى تجسيد رائع لحبك الكبير!
تعال فتلتقي بمن التقي بهم على الطرقات,وفي زحمة الشوارع وفي الساحات!
تعال فتنظر بحنان الى كل وجه انظر اليه!
تعال فتسلم على من اسلم عليهم!
تعال فتصغي الى من اصغي اليهم!
تعال فتتحدث مع من اتحدث معهم!
تعال فتلتزم تجاه الذين التزم تجاههم...
تعال فتأكل مع من اجالسهم!...
تعال فتحب كل الذين سأحبهم...
يا يسوع,كما ارسلك الاب ارسلني اليوم.لكي اكون قلبك وعينيك ويديك...
فيَّ,ستلتقي اليوم ايضا بالغنياء والفقراء بالطفال والشيوخ,بالاصحاء والمرضى وبي ستنظر الى كل انسان وتحبه.
بي,تريد اليوم ايضا ان تحب وتخدم وتسامح وتشفي وتغسل الارجل وتخلص...
بي,تريد ان نعيش اليوم ايضا,والى اخر الايام,بين البشر...
تعال يا يسوع,تعال واملأ كل ساعه,وكل دقيقه,وكل ثانية من هذا النهار,بحضورك .امين.


----------



## ميرنا (22 أكتوبر 2006)

*صلاه جميله او ميرسى مونيا*


----------



## فادية (23 أكتوبر 2006)

صلاة رائعه يا مونيا
تسلم ايدك عزيزتي


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*صلاة جميلة جدآ جدآ 

شكرآ مونيا*


----------



## بيترالخواجة (10 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا يا مونيا
الله معكى
شكرا على المجهود


----------



## newman_with_jesus (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صلاه تتلى في كل صباح ج*

الرب معاكم


----------



## sosana (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صلاه تتلى في كل صباح ج*

صلاة حلوة اوي وتستهالي عليها بوسة  
merci


----------



## noor_cmdr (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صلاه تتلى في كل صباح ج*

صلاة حلوة كتير ميرسي والله يحمكي


----------



## nana25 (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صلاه تتلى في كل صباح جديد.*

أحلى حاجه فى الدنيا اننا نشوف ربنا فى كل وقت وفى كل شخص وفى كل مكان
مرسى مونيا على الصلاة الجميلة قوى دى


----------



## noor_cmdr (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صلاه تتلى في كل صباح جديد.*

صلاة جميلة جداً يا مونيا
تسلم ايدك عزيزتي والعذراء تحميكي


----------



## googa2007 (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صلاه تتلى في كل صباح جديد.*

*صلاة جميلة
الرب يسوع يباركك*​


----------



## ميري الالقوشية (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صلاه تتلى في كل صباح جديد.*

*امين يا رب 
صلاة رائعة
ميرسي *


----------



## the servant (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صلاه تتلى في كل صباح جديد.*

سلام ونعمة,,,

جميلة جدا حلو قوي ان الانسان يبدئ يومة مع ربنا بيحس بسلام 
واطمئنان طول اليوم


----------

